# Stanley Stud Sensor



## peter1 (Feb 28, 2007)

I need one of this: http://www.stanleytools.com/default.asp?TYPE=PRODUCT&PARTNUMBER=77-355 to find live wires and metal pipes before drilling. Is it any good?

I have brick wall with some sort of plaster on top, so I don't know how well it will work. Would you recommend something?

TIA


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

Good morning Peter1,

I bought a Stanley as well as four or five Zircon stud sensors. Truthfully, it's often a hit or miss deal with them, no matter how much you spend on one. The $20 Zircon at Home Depot is excellent and I rely upon that model rather than my $40 and my $50 Zircons which just sit in the truck. It's just as sensitive as its bigger brothers but smaller and lighter in weight and it has Deep Scan as well as AC hot wiring detect.

Here's the one I'm referring to:

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100395149


----------



## mandisaur (Jan 14, 2008)

I haven't found a perfect one yet, but I haven't used the one in the link. Thanks!


----------



## SeanR (May 5, 2007)

End Grain, I have two of the $20 Zircon's. One works great, the other, like you said is a hit or miss operation. And very frustrating at times. Now that I'm thinking about it, my life would be easier if I just popped it in the trash.


----------

